

Europe invites Apple, Google to discuss 'in-app' purchases - crazy1van
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/27/us-eu-consumers-apps-idUSBREA1Q0W920140227

======
nakedrobot2
What is the issue?

Set the app store to require a password for any purchase.

My kids or I have never racked up any huge bill.

~~~
jblow
The issue isn't just kids, it is the way these games are designed to prey on
peoples' psychology the way gambling does.

See for example the factoid that 0.15% of players spend over 50% of the money
in f2p games (and these games make _tons_ of money):

[http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2014-02-26-15-percent-...](http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2014-02-26-15-percent-
of-mobile-gamers-make-up-50-percent-of-revenue-survey)

